# Meds for ADD/ADHD and addiction



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

So last night, the husband tells me that he strongly feels that he should be on a medication for his ADHD (such as Adderall) but he's afraid to take it because he was once a Meth addict. He said that he would only do it if it were the extended time release and I am to administer it to him daily. He wants to do it because he knows that he has a hard time focusing on what should be most important - his wife, the household, building the family. He is trying to stop drinking and he has cut back. 

Of course, my response was that he just has too many distractions. He feels that if he had the extra help, there wouldn't be any distractions. He can sit and play on his phone for hours, no problem - that involves flipping back and forth between talking to the guys, scrolling on FB, playing his bridge building game, looking at crypto, and reels. He will do this for hours, no problem and I can talk to him and he doesn't here me. 

I have no experience with these meds. Can I get some insight from anybody that does?


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

I would first go on the micro-nutrient route first to see if there is any improvement.

Other things he can do is exercise more, because there is a connection between movement and being able to pay attention for those with ADHD.

Take time for a nap before bed or before any task requiring focus.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> Can I get some insight from anybody that does?


A doctor would be a good source of information on this. Self-diagnosis of ADHD is a bold choice.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> So last night, the husband tells me that he strongly feels that he should be on a medication for his ADHD (such as Adderall) but he's afraid to take it because he was once a Meth addict. He said that he would only do it if it were the extended time release and I am to administer it to him daily. He wants to do it because he knows that he has a hard time focusing on what should be most important - his wife, the household, building the family. He is trying to stop drinking and he has cut back.
> 
> Of course, my response was that he just has too many distractions. He feels that if he had the extra help, there wouldn't be any distractions. He can sit and play on his phone for hours, no problem - that involves flipping back and forth between talking to the guys, scrolling on FB, playing his bridge building game, looking at crypto, and reels. He will do this for hours, no problem and I can talk to him and he doesn't here me.
> 
> I have no experience with these meds. Can I get some insight from anybody that does?


I took it at the end of my teenage years. Didnt like it. My memory was destroyed (and i had a bad memory, already). 

But he is an adult and he wants it.

I rather always try first the homeopathic route for everything. It cured almost everythibg me and my kids needed (from flu to serious mental stuff).


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> So last night, the husband tells me that he strongly feels that he should be on a medication for his ADHD (such as Adderall) but he's afraid to take it because he was once a Meth addict. He said that he would only do it if it were the extended time release and I am to administer it to him daily. He wants to do it because he knows that he has a hard time focusing on what should be most important - his wife, the household, building the family. He is trying to stop drinking and he has cut back.
> 
> Of course, my response was that he just has too many distractions. He feels that if he had the extra help, there wouldn't be any distractions. He can sit and play on his phone for hours, no problem - that involves flipping back and forth between talking to the guys, scrolling on FB, playing his bridge building game, looking at crypto, and reels. He will do this for hours, no problem and I can talk to him and he doesn't here me.
> 
> I have no experience with these meds. Can I get some insight from anybody that does?


I suffer greatly from ADHD. Have all my life. I've been on Adderall for a long time. 

It is indescribable what it feels like. The best I can say is that feels like a "fog" has been lifted and I can finally see what is in front of me. My normal self? It sounds like 10 people are just yelling in my ears all day every day. My mind cannot focus on any one thing. Especially if I need to solve a problem or calculate something (I'm an engineer). Adderall clears out the "noise". 

I couldn't believe it the first time I took it. It felt like, "Holy sh1t! Is this what normal people feel like? Lucky assholes!!!!". 

ADHD sucks ass. Big time. I hate it, but that was the hand I was dealt. 

Yes, I can pay attention to mundane stupid things on my phone. Yes, every last little thing will distract me. On my medication, I can actually be a normal person.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> He can sit and play on his phone for hours, no problem - that involves flipping back and forth between talking to the guys, scrolling on FB, playing his bridge building game, looking at crypto, and reels. He will do this for hours, no problem and I can talk to him and he doesn't here me.


ADD sufferer here. He can do this no problem because there are multiple things that catch his interest going on all in one spot. He doesn't hear you because of the hyper focus involved in what's holding his interest (it's not you, meaning he's not ignoring you).

I dont take anything for my diagnosis unless I have insane amounts of paperwork to catch up on. I find the meds do help a great deal, though I never had a problem with meth so I'm not sure if there would be any similarities.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I couldn't believe it the first time I took it. It felt like, "Holy sh1t! Is this what normal people feel like? Lucky assholes!!!!".


Yep!! Though I'm not sure I have it quite as bad as you.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> He can sit and play on his phone for hours, no problem - that involves flipping back and forth between talking to the guys, scrolling on FB, playing his bridge building game, looking at crypto, and reels. He will do this for hours, no problem and I can talk to him and he doesn't here me.


Let me explain this one to you.
People with ADHD have poor executive control skills.
What I mean by this is that they have difficult in disciplining themselves to do hard stuff. 
They will always want to do the most enjoyable thing to them at any given moment. 

For the things they enjoy doing, they tend to hyperfocus and block the world out around them. 
It's great if you can manage to monetize your interest, because somebody with ADHD can work 15 hours/day on their interests and not tire.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> So last night, the husband tells me that he strongly feels that he should be on a medication for his ADHD (such as Adderall) but he's afraid to take it because he was once a Meth addict. He said that he would only do it if it were the extended time release and I am to administer it to him daily. He wants to do it because he knows that he has a hard time focusing on what should be most important - his wife, the household, building the family. He is trying to stop drinking and he has cut back.
> 
> Of course, my response was that he just has too many distractions. He feels that if he had the extra help, there wouldn't be any distractions. He can sit and play on his phone for hours, no problem - that involves flipping back and forth between talking to the guys, scrolling on FB, playing his bridge building game, looking at crypto, and reels. He will do this for hours, no problem and I can talk to him and he doesn't here me.
> 
> I have no experience with these meds. Can I get some insight from anybody that does?


I was was prescribed Adderall.. I also have used meth. The two are not the same and don't produce the same high. If your husband is that guy that's always fidgeting, having to keep moving during a meeting or something, the adderall will help for that. Problem is, is that he'll start taking it for energy then it's pretty much taking it every 3-4 hours. After a while, it messes with the mind so I had to abandon ship. 

I asked my doctor for something non-stimulant so he gave me strattera. I did research on it and a host of sexual issues are associated with it so I stopped taking that after a few days. Can't risk my marriage for a little fidgeting here and there.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

While not having an official diagnosis it is quite obvious that I’m pretty high ADHD. I can still pay attention to my wife just fine ….. because she is important to me. It really is that simple…. no ADHD excuse required.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> While not having an official diagnosis it is quite obvious that I’m pretty high ADHD. I can still pay attention to my wife just fine ….. because she is important to me. It really is that simple…. no ADHD excuse required.


I have to agree with this. As Benbutton mentioned earlier, it is isn't bad to pay attention to those things that interest us. 

I need my medication to super focus on my work. It only semi-interests me. 

I never needed it to pay attention to my exwife. 

Your husband shouldn't need medication to pay attention to you. He should already be interested in you. Overall, I'm astounded at the number of excuses this guy is coming up with for all of his problems. You all haven't been together for a very long time have you? If you are still within 5 years of being together, You should still be running on easy mode.


----------



## Leavingyou (1 mo ago)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> So last night, the husband tells me that he strongly feels that he should be on a medication for his ADHD (such as Adderall) but he's afraid to take it because he was once a Meth addict. He said that he would only do it if it were the extended time release and I am to administer it to him daily. He wants to do it because he knows that he has a hard time focusing on what should be most important - his wife, the household, building the family. He is trying to stop drinking and he has cut back.
> 
> Of course, my response was that he just has too many distractions. He feels that if he had the extra help, there wouldn't be any distractions. He can sit and play on his phone for hours, no problem - that involves flipping back and forth between talking to the guys, scrolling on FB, playing his bridge building game, looking at crypto, and reels. He will do this for hours, no problem and I can talk to him and he doesn't here me.
> 
> I have no experience with these meds. Can I get some insight from anybody that does?


My husband was diagnosed with ADHD about 10 years ago. I didn’t learn he was on adderall until after we were married about 3 years ago. This week I found pills and confronted him. His addiction started with adderall and increased to more and more stimulants. I have no idea how he hasn’t had a heart attack. It is very addictive.


----------



## redHairs (6 mo ago)

BecauseSheWeeps said:


> I have no experience with these meds. Can I get some insight from anybody that does?


According to description in the wikipedia, things like adderall can be reason of addiction, if person take it in non-prescribed doses. Also, as far as I understand, meds usually chemically close to Amphetamine(what is fobidden dangerous drug) , but not same: they designed to do slow releasing into the blood - to avoid things like euphoria. But I'm not a proffesional, even not scientist. Just curious about science/biology and read a bit books about science/brain/etc.
What I would suggest*, I would suggest to follow medical professional recommendations*. Or maybe ask in the support group. As far as i know, there are plenty of support groups for each mental disorder, like schizophrenia, like bipolar, and for sure for ADHD too.
But *especially* I would suggest to *trust science at first*. And never trust a common sense: common sense is a thing, which often confuse us. As proof I could say, how can you understand a quantum physics using common sense? And never trust a random person in the internet when they provides you their A Super Valueble Opinion regarding medicine. Especially in the relationship forum. Do not trust me too ) I'm just another anonymous, who used to pretend that I know something about it, because I liked to read about that stuff. In 2020-2023 everybody is The Best Covid Specialist, isn't it? ?
And, feel free to ask a second opinion - send your husband to two different psychiatrists. Check their profile. I would suggest to visit psychiatrist with experience, and ideally with scientific peer reviewed publications (in this case do not forget to check this person's h-index).


----------

